# Foaming at the mouth



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I see a lot of it in dogs that are stressed...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

When Holly gets over excited, she drools and foams. I think it's just a natural reaction that varies from dog to dog.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I think its just a case of being over excited. Sometimes Barney does that when he gets over excited. He will play and get rough with Brinks sometimes and it doesnt happen. But when he gets playing rough with my dad and then sees another dog on the road, well then he goes on like a lunatic and gets so excited he foams a little. Hopefully that is all it is.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Happens to Daisy alot, especially when she's around water, when it's warm and she gets excited.

Not to worry. I don't think there's anything you can do to prevent it, other than to keep your dog a hermit which isn't a good thing. Just carry a washcloth or papertowel to clean up when it happens.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

my sophie who is almost 1 also foams at the mouth when excited. paper towels in your pocket at all times helps.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you everyone for replying. My other two don't do that.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I noticed that Chloe used to do that after adopting her.
She hasn't done that in quite a while.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I used to have a golden girl that did that whenever anyone walked by our fence and she ran back and forth foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber foams a little during her apple time treat.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Same here with Woody..hes always foaming!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker starts foaming at the mouth/nose as soon as we start walking lol. He gets really hyper and starts wheezing because he's trying to run and I'm trying to walk and then about after 5 minutes he calms himself, but he still foams and drools the whole time.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Maddie is just DOWN RIGHT DISGUSTING when we go for a walk or to the puppy park - BLUH!!! foaming at the mouth - big long loogies - BLUH!!! :yuck:

She's a nervous nelly...........

OY....... :doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Can often be a sign of excitment/arousal or stress.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Can often be a sign of excitment/arousal or stress.


 
I read "excitement/arousal or sex"

Woops.... :doh:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

When I first read the title, I thought of Rabbies.
Like to be wrong sometimes.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Scorpio118 said:


> I read "excitement/arousal or sex"
> 
> Woops.... :doh:


Hahaha! Well, sex would definitely fall under the category of excitement/arousal, so you may be on to something!


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Rusty foams too, only when he plays hard or with dogs he doesn't really know. It's gross but I try to keep a dishtowel with me to wipe him down.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

My boy Chauncey does that on most walks. In fact, I posted about it a few months ago as I was concerned. For him it's his excitement level going way up. He usually gets it all over his face too-it's embarassing!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

On the plus side - I have noticed joggers don't get real close when NorCal packs like that.


----------



## myuzik (Jul 8, 2011)

It was my first experience with the continuous foaming today at the water....I will carry a towel in Molly's 'doggie-bag'. It made me nauseous!!! I worried at first, but she is just fine. There was one other dog there and this dog was much like her - anti-social - rather be a people than a dog! They got along well - she foamed the whole time!!! We are at home now and she stopped as soon as she jumped into her seat in the vehicle!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max does this too when he gets super excited playing with other dogs. Not too much and not all the time. My neighbors dog looks like it has rabies when it comes to play with Max so I know some dogs can get very foamy.


----------

